# Cant keep fish alive. Need advice



## Jodyh (Aug 17, 2007)

i have a 30 gallon that has been established for 5 years. I have 3 dalmation mollies, a cat, some guppies and most recently some plants must have come with some snails. I cannot keep ANY guppies alive and recently my 3 swordtails died. The guppies are breeding and it seems that the babies are fine. All of my females have died and today I lost a male. No signs of infection or fighting. All tests are good. The only problem I see (and it may not be a problem) is that my PH has been at 6.6 and doesnt increase after water changes, which I do every other week. I read a lot on the internet and some things that I am wondering if they are the problems are this:
1. Is my low ph killing these fish?
2. Is it that I dont have a bright enough light?
3. Is it that I have floating plants and they are blocking the light?
4. My plants dont seem to be doing well either and I wonder if the dead leaves are a problem?
5. I put fertilizer in my tank for the plants. Is that hurting the fish?

I am at such a loss. I cannot seem to figure out what the problem is. Why are my fish dying and why are all but the floating plants dying? I would appreciate any advice. This is the 3rd batch of guppies I have been through. Thanks in advance for your help. Jody


----------



## jim21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Jody,

You mention all tests are good, can you elaborate on that please? Nitrites, Nitrates, etc.

Also, what about your water changes? You mention every other week - how much water are you changing? Are you using anything to treat the water?

Every little detail helps to find a solution!

Thanks,
-jim


----------



## Jodyh (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry. Nitrites 0 Nitrate around 5. Ammonia 0. I change about 10% and use a conditioner. sometimes I let the water sit out for 24 hours and sometimes I put the tap water directly into the tank with the cleaning hose and then add the water conditioner. I occassionaly use Cycle also. After the deaths I added a couple teaspoons of aquarium salt. Thanks!


----------



## Jodyh (Aug 17, 2007)

I would also like to mention that when the fish are dying they are hiding in the floating plants as if to be held up by them. A couple of the fish seemed to turn transparent. Almost like you could see their insides and they lost a lot of color. Also, I use the liquid test instead of the strips.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

The only problem with dieing plants I could see is as the leaves rot it will make your nitrates go up.


----------



## jim21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Any change that preceded the deaths? The plant addition? If so, take them out and see what happens...


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Jody:

The dialog at the following link may help.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8463&highlight=


Just noting here as it may let you find something in common which will help us both:

*Item One*
When my guppy losses have occurred it was generally the males which went first and then the females.

*Item Two*
I had 4 pairs of very nice blue platties.
The females were having babies.
The babies were hiding in the floating plants.
The angels in the tank were really enjoying this condition.
A few of the babies were attaining adulthood.
Things are "trucking along fine": platties are happy, angels are happy and Ron is happy.
Then BAM
Within a week every female platy in the tank died for no apparent reason.
All the males are alive today.
If anyone "can figure this one out please advise me".






Jodyh said:


> The only problem I see (and it may not be a problem) is that my PH has been at 6.6 and doesnt increase after water changes, which I do every other week.
> 1. Is my low ph killing these fish?


IMHO no. Guppies should be fine with this Ph.
An item to note is that with normal aquarium conditions a 25% weekly WC is typical.



Jodyh said:


> 2. Is it that I dont have a bright enough light?


The information at the following link should answer this question.
http://woo.gotdns.com/Aquarium/Lighting.htm
If it does not please repost.



Jodyh said:


> 3. Is it that I have floating plants and they are blocking the light?


Hopefully the information set forth at the above cited link will help you answer this question but if the plants cover the surface area of the tank then yes.



Jodyh said:


> 4. My plants dont seem to be doing well either and I wonder if the dead leaves are a problem?


Dead and dying leaves should be pruned and removed from your tank.
The dead leaves are contributing to the bioload.
The dying leaves have a very minimal probability of recovery and are consuming resources which the healthy leaves could be utilizing.



Jodyh said:


> 5. I put fertilizer in my tank for the plants. Is that hurting the fish?


If you are using flourish at the recommended dosage then probably not.
An off breed fertilizer can causes tons of problems (I know this from very, very hard earned experience).

Jody please do not "give up" on fish keeping because of the current problems as hopefully "this can be worked through". As I indicated earlier I am recovering from a major disaster just by the use of an "off breed" liquid fertilizer for several weeks.

TR


----------



## Jodyh (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your suggestions. I have some homework to do and I will let you all know how it turns out.

Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Jody:

Please do let us know.

TR


----------

